# Our Kiwi cousins set a good example



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

When I was in Auckland in New Zealand recently, I noticed that they have in the CBD zones for ‘small PSVs’ in addition to separate taxi zones.

PSVs are ‘passenger service vehicles’ and include rideshare vehicles.

The PSV zones were all over the city in every major street and were long enough for about eight cars. There were always one or two spaces for additional vehicles.

I thought this was brilliant. It would be wonderful if Australian cities did the same.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

So, were these effectively rideshare 'cab ranks', Jack?

.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Who is John Galt? said:


> So, were these effectively rideshare 'cab ranks', Jack?
> 
> .


Not as far as I could tell but I wasn't there long enough to be sure.


----------



## Olapse (Jul 20, 2018)

I'll be in Wellington next month hope to see this there also.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Olapse said:


> I'll be in Wellington next month hope to see this there also.


Yes, please report back after your visit. What I'm not sure about is whether the small PSV zones are an initiative of the Auckland Council or whether they exist in all the larger cities.

Auckland was the only large city I visited over there.

This is what the signs look like:


----------



## Olapse (Jul 20, 2018)

I'll be using uber and Ola if they have it over in Wellington and will find out.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Olapse said:


> I'll be using uber and Ola if they have it over in Wellington and will find out.


Yes, they do have Ola in Wellington:

'Ola operates across Auckland, Wellington, and Christchurch, Hamilton, Tauranga and Queenstown'.

(https://ola.co.nz/rider-faq/)


----------

